# Choosing the case...



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

Ello once again.

Got a question about the case - airflow.

Was thinking about purchasing a corsair 400R
Corsair Carbide 400R Case | Ebuyer.com

But that got me thinking about airflow - whats the best solution?

What would you guys suggest is the best case for a 'standard' gigabyte m-board and H100i cpu cooler? Bearing in mind that im not that bothered by noise - more temperatures ;P


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of the name brand midsize cases perform similarly well. The biggest impact is from hardware inside the case, cabling, fan selection, and fan placement. All of which are not a case issue. In other words, choose whatever case appeals to you and fits your hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice and the one you listed is well made and has two front & 1 rear 120mm fans so it should be fine.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Take a look at the Fractal Design Define R4. Cool and quiet, and will mount a 240mm rad on the front or up top. Comes with a pair of Fractal R2 140 mm fans.

Fractal Design Define R4 Silent Black Pearl Case | Ebuyer.com


----------



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

OK, so I have been looking at various cases, and I can't seem to work out if I need a full tower or mid tower.

I only have a 6950 g card (not particularly long)and I was going to use a h100i for cooling the CPU. Or possibly a noctua.

Is a full tower case necessary for that set up?

I quite like the 500r.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

All that is required is that there is room for the HD 6950 and a space to mount the 240mm radiator of the H100. In fact, I've mounted both in a BitFenix Prodigy which is a mini-ITX.

The longest HD 6950 is probably a TwinFrozr at a shade under 11 inches. For the H100 radiator, a rule of thumb; confirm the case has a double length fan opening (for two 12/14 cm fans) near the motherboard.

Some full towers may actually be too large as the required mount point for the radiator is too far away from the CPU for the fluid hoses to reach.

PS: The Carbide Series 500R will take a graphcs card over 11 inches long without removing the hard drive cage and has a mount for the radiator within easy reach (top).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most Mid-Tower cases are fine. Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air and there is always a concern with leakage. The OEM heatsink fan is fine if no OC is applied.


----------

